# Me



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Anyone ever been to an ATM machine and walk away without collecting your money you requested .. y'ep I did just that earlier!! Just collected my card and walked off!!!

What a Prick :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As long as no one elso took it it should have been taken back in to the machine ring your bank


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> As long as no one elso took it it should have been taken back in to the machine ring your bank


there was no-one about, so hopefully I may get it reimbursed .. ok it was only Â£10, but I feel more annoyed at myself .. Glad it wasn't Â£20, Â£30 or Â£50 

HSBC Customer Services have passed on to thier "investigations team" and will hear from them within 8 - 10 weeks :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yes twice :roll:

a call to your bank will have the money put back in your account :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

baynesey said:


> Anyone ever been to an ATM machine and walk away without collecting your money you requested .. y'ep I did just that earlier!! Just collected my card and walked off!!!
> 
> What a Prick :evil:


www.altzheimers.com


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

baynesey said:


> What a Prick :evil:


Agreed!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah definately a prick. Saw your car in the carpark yesterday too...


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

You tight Twat what was 10 pounds for. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I did it one new years eve. If the cash m/c is up they will return the money to your account if you contact them.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

some machines "reverse" the transaction if it fails like that ...ie, you'll either see a Â£10 credit on your statement automatically or it won't appear at all

If not, the cash is usually whisked back in by the machine after say 30secs, and is dumped in a separate bucket inside the machine. This assumes of course that no passers by nick the cash from the slot as they walk past :roll:

When the machine is emptied by the Bank/security company, a log is printed/downloaded to verify how much cash is left in the machine. If the machine holds more cash than it should, the extra cash gets credited to a "cash over" account, in anticipation of claims from cardholders of misdispensed amounts

Most full sized machines can hold around Â£200,000 in cash when fully loaded with all cartridges of cash in their safe...very simple for the Bank to verify what cash was loaded, then dispensed, and how much is left when it was emptied.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I did it once, March 1997 Kingswinford HSBC Â£20.

Not used a cashpoint since, honestly.

It scarred me, I never got over it. Still gutted.

Is there a time limit on claims?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Years ago I was standing behind some guy waiting to use the ATM, he was fiddling around for a while and then walked off. 
I stepped forward and the screen said 'key in the amount you require and press enter' so I did - his loss my gain


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I was so paranoid when withdrawing Â£50 once at a cashpoint outside Sainsbury's that I walked away without it - by the time I realised I was miles away and since there was a queue of people behind me there would be no chance of it being whisked back in.

Reporting it to the bank resulting in nothing, as I expected - the opportunist behind me must have taken it as I walked past him! :x

That's the last time I've been in that Sainsbury's... :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Who gets a tenner out of a cashpoint, anyway?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

phope said:


> some machines "reverse" the transaction if it fails like that ...ie, you'll either see a Â£10 credit on your statement automatically or it won't appear at all
> 
> *If not, the cash is usually whisked back in by the machine after say 30secs*, and is dumped in a separate bucket inside the machine. This assumes of course that no passers by nick the cash from the slot as they walk past :roll:
> 
> ...


One time I tried to wrestle Â£50 from going back in the slot after I had dithered about for some reason - probably was looking at a car or girl or something.

Â£200K in cash eh? MAYBE that's why Jampott is after a big 4*4 - to tow the whole f**ker out of the wall. :idea:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bryn said:


> Years ago I was standing behind some guy waiting to use the ATM, he was fiddling around for a while and then walked off.
> I stepped forward and the screen said 'key in the amount you require and press enter' so I did - his loss my gain


LMFAO! :lol:

You sneaky old chuffer. No wonder you can afford so many new cars!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago I was standing behind some guy waiting to use the ATM, he was fiddling around for a while and then walked off.
> ...


After the 'transaction' it returned his card as well  
Needless to say, we all got very pissed that night


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bryn said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Bryn said:
> ...


Come on then Bryn - how much? :twisted:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Come on then Bryn - how much? :twisted:


Strangely only Â£50 :?

.....Every day for three weeks :twisted: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

jampott said:


> Who gets a tenner out of a cashpoint, anyway?


clearly I do ... :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bryn said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Come on then Bryn - how much? :twisted:
> ...


Would you do it again in same circustances?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> Would you do it again in same circustances?


No definitely not - i'd select Â£300! :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

when i was 16 i was behind 2 foreing black guys, prob nigeria :wink: , they talked a bit then walked off, i went to put in my card to get Â£10 out :lol: and it said please wait for your cash to be counted, what a result! 200 in my pocket although i gave Â£50 to a guy behind me cos i felt do giulty :roll:


----------

